# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Muốn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt an toàn nên xem bài viết này

## seoyenphat

Để đảm bảo an toàn trong quá trình lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt và vận hành sau này, bạn nên đọc bài viết chia sẻ từ Điện máy Hoàng Liên dưới đây. Những lưu ý trong quá trình lắp đặt sẽ giúp ích cho bạn rất nhiều về sau.


tháp hạ nhiệt nước là hệ thống giải nhiệt nước được sử dụng để giải nhiệt, làm mát nước cho điều hòa, máy cung cấp, máy công nghiệp phụ trợ...Công ty TNHH Điện máy Hoàng Liên là nhà thầu chuyên thi công lắp đặt, phân phối tháp giải nhiệt nước. Hôm nay chúng tôi xin bài viết bí quyết lắp đặt tháp hạ nhiệt đúng tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật qua chia sẻ dưới đây.
bí quyết lắp đặt tháp hạ nhiệt
Việc lắp đặt đúng tháp giải nhiết hết sức quan trọng trong công đoạn vận hành và bảo trì tháp giải nhiệt. giả dụ lắp sai hoặc chưa chính xác dẫn đến việc giải nhiệt của tháp giải nhiệt là kém, ảnh hưởng tới tuổi của các linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt. Dưới đây là phương pháp lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt đúng tiêu chuẩn đảm bảo tháp giải nhiệt nước vận hành tốt nhất.
Xem *bảng giá tháp giải nhiệt nước tại dienmayhoanglien.vn*, bảng giá mới nhất và ưu đãi cho khách hàng sẽ được tư vấn trực tiếp qua Hotline của công ty.

Thi công lắp đặt tháp hạ nhiệt nước
1. Lắp đặt báo giá đỡ quạt tháp hạ nhiệt nước
báo giá đỡ quạt tháp hạ nhiệt được khiến cho bằng Chất liệu bằng xi mạ kẽm chống rỉ sét. Vì đây là nơi tiếp xúc trực tiếp và thường xuyên có khá nước nóng yêu cầu yêu cầu về độ bền đặt ra là cực kỳ cao. Bộ phận này được nhà cung ứng tính toán siêu kĩ về kết cấu, trường hợp được bảo dưỡng thấp báo giá đỡ này sở hữu thể dùng được 10 năm
2. Lắp đặt thân tháp hạ nhiệt nước
Thân tháp hạ nhiệt nước được khiến bang nhựa compoxit sở hữu bộ bền cao và chịu được những loại hóa chất. Độ cao của than tháp hạ nhiệt nước được nhà cung ứng đưa ra là siêu thích hợp lí, vừa đảm bảo được tính vũng trãi của tháp giải nhiệt, vừa đảm bảo được hiệu xuất giải nhiệt của tháp ..
3. Quạt tháp giải nhiệt nước coolling tower
Để đảm bảo độ bền của cánh quạt tháp giải nhiệt, vật liệu thường được sử dụng ở đây là nhựa hoặc nhôm. Cánh quạt tháp được kiểu dáng đặc thù, hoạt động ở vòng tua phải chăng để đảm bảo cần về độ ồn. Nhưng vẫn đáp ứng đủ lưu lượng và tốc độ gió nhu yếu.
4. Tấm tản nhiệt filling
Tấm tản nhiệt fillinh thường dùng màng PVC được xử lý lượn sóng thông qua phong phú năm nghiên cứu, xử lý chân ko đam mê cho việc trao đổi nhiệt tôt hơn. có những buộc phải đặc thù ta sở hữu đa dạng cái filling khác nhau như: tấm tàn nhiệt gỗ sử dụng cho môi trường bụi bần và nhiệt độ nước vào cao > 80 độ C, Tấn tàn nhiệt HDPE dùng cho các môi trường với nhiệt độ cao và nước giải nhiệt sở hữu nhiễm hóa chất ăn mòn.
5. Đầu chia nước tháp giải nhiệt
Thường được khiến cho bằng nhựa hoặc nhôm để đảm bảo độ bền. có cơ cấu xoay và chia nước qua những ống. Nhiệm vụ vủa đầu chia nước là chia đều nước buộc phải giải nhiệt lên bề mặt của tấm tản nhiệt, giúp tăng hiệu quả giải nhiệt của tháp.
*Lắp đặt kết nối tháp giải nhiệt cooling tower mang máy khiến cho lạnh nước water chiller
lúc sắm đường ống, đường kính và độ dài của ống dẫn đế bồn đựng nước nóng và đường ống dẫn nước yêu cầu sắm như nhau để tiện lợi cho việc thi công lắp đặt .Tính toán đường kính ống nước, công suất của bơm nước sao cho đam mê có công suất của tháp hạ nhiệt chiller.
quan tâm yêu cầu đấu nối đúng đầu nước vào và nước ra theo nhà phân phối. Điều này cực kì quan trọng vì ví như đấu nối sai thì hiệu quả giải nhiệt của tháp sẽ giảm đi tất cả.
sử dụng rộng rãi cho việc tháp hạ nhiệt nước
+ tìm 1 vị trí trong đó luồng ko khí ổn định và cấu trúc tự do, mà mang thể khiến giảm hiệu quả.
+ Vị trí yêu cầu hơi ít bụi, axit, và những vật liệu khác, mà với thể xây dựng trong tháp của bạn và hiệu quả phải chăng hơn hoặc gây hư hỏng các đơn vị.
+ Giữ tháp giảm thiểu xa những nguồn nhiệt bởi vì những đơn vị này nâng cao nhiệt độ không khí không tính, mà sẽ ảnh hưởng đến hiệu quả của tháp giải nhiệt nước làm mát của bạn. (Nếu điều này ko mang thể tránh được, nhiệt độ ko khí buộc phải được đo và chế tạo cho nhà máy để tính toán lại).
+ cung ứng đủ không gian cho đường ống.
+ Hãy chắc chắn giữ cho tháp được thẳng đứng khi nâng hoặc gắn sở hữu nền. lúc ở trên nền, các bu lông neo và chân của tòa tháp được gắn chặt chặt chẽ.
+ những mẫu mã của tháp khiến cho mát là để kéo không khí thông qua những cửa hút gió không khí (các bên cửa thông gió). Hãy cứng cáp rằng thể tích thích hợp được phân phối giữa tháp và một chướng ngại vật nếu những khu vực cấu trúc tự do.

Bạn biết *cấu tạo tháp giải nhiệt* gồm những gì chưa, xem *bài viết dưới đây* sẽ rõ đầy đủ các bộ phận cấu thành lên 1 chiếc tháp hạ nhiệt gồm những gì nhé.

Xem bảng chỉ dẫn bí quyết lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt nước dưới đây

Trên đây là hướng dẫn chi tiết bí quyết lắp đặt tháp hạ nhiệt nước, tháp làm cho mát nước. người dùng mang nhu cầu về tháp hạ nhiệt nước, lắp đặt hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt, vui lòng liên lạc mang chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ phải chăng nhất. sở hữu tác phong giỏi đội ngũ kỹ sư giỏi chúng tôi cam đoan mang đến những dịch vụ phải chăng nhất, uy tín cho khách hàng!
Chúng tôi cực kỳ mong muốn được dùng cho người mua về dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế thi công lắp đặt hệ thống tháp hạ nhiệt nước, hệ thống khiến mát. số đông nhu cầu chế tạo, lắp đặt, bề ngoài, tư vấn, sửa chữa, bảo dưỡng hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt hãy liên hệ có chúng tôi theo thông tin sau:
*doanh nghiệp TNHH ĐIỆN MÁY HOÀNG LIÊN*
*Văn phòng giao dịch*
Tổ 15,P. Cầu Diễn, Q. Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
( cách Cung Điền Kinh Mỹ Đình 500m
Đối diện số 26 đường Trần Hữu Dực)
Tel: 024 3792 5077 - Fax: 024.62861514
Hotline: 0989 937282 | 0987 779 682 | 0967 998 982
*Trụ sở chính*
Số nhà 8B, Ngõ 109 phố Quan Nhân, P. Nhân Chính, Q.Thanh xuân, TP.Hà Nội
Hotline: 0989 937282 | 0964 59 32 82
*Chi nhánh Hồ Chí Minh*
Tel: 0917 430 282 | 09123 70282
Hotline: 09666 31546 | 09123 70 282 | 0986 652 550
Website: imsvietnam.ac.vn

----------

